# 11 week old GSD weight? Normal?



## cgrant1212

I have an 11 week old german shepherd male puppy and he was weighed in yesterday 15.5 pounds. Is this a normal weight? I hear of puppies being around 25-30 pounds at this age and was hoping that he is okay. He is a purebred pup. I posted a pic of him that I took today!


----------



## Debanneball

He's handsome! I have an 11 week male too, 22 lbs today. And, the breeder told me he was the little one... Someone posted a weight and height chart site in here, I checked it out, look online for one, good luck.


----------



## eddie1976E

I think mine was around 20 lbs at that age, but I wouldn't worry about the weight. As long as he looks healthy and vet checked him out, he should be fine. Typically they gain about 2-3 lbs a week during this time. Different dogs, have different growth spurts, some early some late. Feed a high quality food. If he gets too skinny, feed more. If he gets too heavy, feed less. Look up the condition chart, he should be at 4 or 5 on a 10 point scale.


----------



## SoCal Rebell

When I took my 12 week old male Rebell to the vet for his shots he weighed out at exactly 30 lbs.


----------



## taytay

I have the runt of the litter and she was 15 lbs at 11 weeks as well. She's gaining weight and is healthy and that's what they said was important.


----------



## Pax8

I also had the runt of the litter. I think he was 12 pounds at 11 weeks. Every dog is going to grow differently. I wouldn't worry about comparing him to other dogs. I would just keep him healthy and make sure he doesn't get overweight.


----------



## Msmaria

My dog was the smallest, and last pup because no one wanted him. He's now bigger than his brother height 32 inches and weighed in at 112 pounds yesterday at 20 months. They grow at different rates. You should know more around 5 months.

now, I want him to weigh less!


----------



## Ace GSD

Mine weigh 24.8 at 10 weeks and now he slow down alot. Will be 6 month in a week and weigh 60.8 and have not gained weight in a week. I also heard some had slow start then over 100 lbs full grown. Just make sure he is not overfed and healthy.


----------



## cgrant1212

Thanks everyone for the replies! He is a very healthy boy and very playful. Vet had no complaints about him, but I was just curious everyone else's experiences with their dog's weight as this age


----------



## Shade

Delgado was 20.6 lbs at 12 weeks, and 30.6 lbs at 16 weeks (vet scale).


----------



## Tygerlynx

I just brought my 11 week old GSD pup in for his 2nd shot and he weighs 17 lbs. Maybe we have late bloomers? His parents were both on the larger side.


----------



## LuvWorkingGSDs

My pup is 11 weeks and only 12 lbs (and around 13"). She's happy, healthy and growing slowly, which is just what I want.


----------



## ChouMaKen

12 weeks old male 20 lbs here, seems pretty standard as far as I could tell


----------



## Harry and Lola

15 pounds at 11 weeks is light, generally for an 8 week old male you would want him around 13 to 19 pounds and a 12 week old male around 22 to 30 pounds. These are generalisations only and for showline GSDs, however a good guide to go by. I would keep an eye on him, check his weight at 16 weeks to see if he is between 35 to 39 pounds, if he is not anywhere near this then talk to your vet. He is adorable.


----------



## cgrant1212

Tygerlynx said:


> I just brought my 11 week old GSD pup in for his 2nd shot and he weighs 17 lbs. Maybe we have late bloomers? His parents were both on the larger side.


Maybe! I weighed him again today (He turned 12 weeks a few days ago) and he is now 18 pounds exactly. So he gained 2.5 pounds since then... How big were the parents of your pup?


----------



## Tygerlynx

cgrant1212 said:


> Maybe! I weighed him again today (He turned 12 weeks a few days ago) and he is now 18 pounds exactly. So he gained 2.5 pounds since then... How big were the parents of your pup?


Supposedly they were around 100lbs but they seemed a bit smaller to me (maybe 80 something). Not sure if she weighed them recently or was just estimating. At 12 weeks old now my pup weighs 21 lbs so he gained almost 4 lbs this week.


----------



## cgrant1212

Tygerlynx said:


> Supposedly they were around 100lbs but they seemed a bit smaller to me (maybe 80 something). Not sure if she weighed them recently or was just estimating. At 12 weeks old now my pup weighs 21 lbs so he gained almost 4 lbs this week.


Just want to check in! Hows your pup doing? Weighed mine (He's now 18 weeks I believe?) and at 32 pounds. I still feel as if he is small!


----------



## N Smith

I recently had a litter of working line GSD's.

At 6.5 weeks all were weighed at the vet between 12 lbs and 17.5 lbs.

At 8 weeks, all were in the 18-25lb range.

Now at 5 months, they are in the 45-55lb range.

Not sure how "average" that is - but my keeper male is definitely bigger than his sire was at this age. His dam only weighs 58 lbs and he is almost at that weight himself.

All of the puppies will grow at different rates, genetics (along with exercise and proper nutrition) will determine adult size.


----------



## Anubis_Star

At 8 weeks old my husky was 16 lbs, my shepherd was 8 lbs. Full grown the husky was 65 lbs and the shepherd 80lbs. Worrying about "correct weights" is pointless. Is the puppy HEALTHY for its body type


----------



## lauren43

Anubis_Star said:


> At 8 weeks old my husky was 16 lbs, my shepherd was 8 lbs. Full grown the husky was 65 lbs and the shepherd 80lbs. Worrying about "correct weights" is pointless. Is the puppy HEALTHY for its body type



Now this is what I love to see. 

At 9 weeks I took Finnick to a puppy social class. All the dogs were around the same age and the border collie pup was the same size or bigger than Finn! 

Worrying about weight in puppies is meaningless and a moot point, as long as your pup looks good for their frame, you have nothing to worry about!


----------



## Harry and Lola

Anubis_Star said:


> Worrying about "correct weights" is pointless.


I disagree with this. Having a weight guide based on average weights of thousands of GSDs over many years helps owners monitor their dogs weight and to make a decision on whether this is the dogs genetic makeup or whether a visit to the vet is in order. Focusing on weight is essential because there may be underlining medical issues contributing to being underweight.

A year ago, I thought I was doing an excellent job at keeping my 2yo GSD male trim and terrific, I knew he was thin but just kept telling myself that he has yet to fill out and wait to see how he is when he hits about 3yo. 

I finally woke up that something was wrong when I looked at a weight guide designed by a very reputable Vet and GSD breeder of some 40 years and realised that at 2 1/2yo - he weighs less than a 1yo GSD male.

This prompted me to visit my vet who kindly tested him for EPI - and he was positive. 

If I had of taken off my rose coloured glasses and realised that he is way too thin for his age, according to tested weight guidelines, then I would of had him at the vet much sooner and therefore diagnosed sooner and therefore he would of being treated sooner resulting in zero suffering for about a year!!!!

He would of being treated for EPI sooner and not gone through the anxiety and suffering of feeling like he is starving to death.

There is nothing wrong with checking your pup against reputable weight guidelines and if your pup is not reasonably within the suggested weight - then talk to your vet and ask why.


----------



## Anubis_Star

Harry and Lola said:


> I disagree with this. Having a weight guide based on average weights of thousands of GSDs over many years helps owners monitor their dogs weight and to make a decision on whether this is the dogs genetic makeup or whether a visit to the vet is in order. Focusing on weight is essential because there may be underlining medical issues contributing to being underweight.
> 
> A year ago, I thought I was doing an excellent job at keeping my 2yo GSD male trim and terrific, I knew he was thin but just kept telling myself that he has yet to fill out and wait to see how he is when he hits about 3yo.
> 
> I finally woke up that something was wrong when I looked at a weight guide designed by a very reputable Vet and GSD breeder of some 40 years and realised that at 2 1/2yo - he weighs less than a 1yo GSD male.
> 
> This prompted me to visit my vet who kindly tested him for EPI - and he was positive.
> 
> If I had of taken off my rose coloured glasses and realised that he is way too thin for his age, according to tested weight guidelines, then I would of had him at the vet much sooner and therefore diagnosed sooner and therefore he would of being treated sooner resulting in zero suffering for about a year!!!!
> 
> He would of being treated for EPI sooner and not gone through the anxiety and suffering of feeling like he is starving to death.
> 
> There is nothing wrong with checking your pup against reputable weight guidelines and if your pup is not reasonably within the suggested weight - then talk to your vet and ask why.


Although I agree and see where you're coming from, there are several differences. For one, adult weight guidelines are much more accurate vs. The rapid weight gains of very young pups, especially when there's essentially 4-5 very different types and lines of GSDs. Secondly, it is recommended that every dog see a vet once a year for an exam and checkup to monitor health. A yearly checkup at 1 year of age and 2 years of age would of likely caught EPI much sooner, as well.


----------



## Tygerlynx

cgrant1212 said:


> Just want to check in! Hows your pup doing? Weighed mine (He's now 18 weeks I believe?) and at 32 pounds. I still feel as if he is small!


Kobe is now 17.5 weeks old and 45 lbs! He definitely had a significant growth spurt in the last couple weeks. His body condition score has remained about the same.


----------



## Vecsus

New arrival here...pic is of our pup at 9-10 weeks alongside our Shiba Inu

We took our puppy (Zoey) into the vet for a checkup last week and she weighed in at 29.8lbs (11 weeks). She was definitely the beast of the litter (of 8) but we were not expecting her to be this large this soon. My daughter is thrilled though - she wants a BIG dog. 

After reading through this thread and looking at the "average" growth charts, it appears there are too many variables to come right out and say that a puppy is too light or too heavy at a given age. The dog's activity levels and overall health are a better indicator. Our big monster is quite active and playful - although she is a bit uncoordinated still. sometimes i call her Snuffleupagus. (the big mammoth creature from Sesame Street)


----------



## jessicakelly

Vecsus said:


> New arrival here...pic is of our pup at 9-10 weeks alongside our Shiba Inu
> 
> We took our puppy (Zoey) into the vet for a checkup last week and she weighed in at 29.8lbs (11 weeks). She was definitely the beast of the litter (of ? but we were not expecting her to be this large this soon. My daughter is thrilled though - she wants a BIG dog.
> 
> After reading through this thread and looking at the "average" growth charts, it appears there are too many variables to come right out and say that a puppy is too light or too heavy at a given age. The dog's activity levels and overall health are a better indicator. Our big monster is quite active and playful - although she is a bit uncoordinated still. sometimes i call her Snuffleupagus. (the big mammoth creature from Sesame Street)




Curious as to how big your pup is now? My male is the same weight now and I’m fascinated by his growth.


----------



## [email protected]

*12 weeks, ~30#*

Boon seems like he'll be a big guy. Every single person we meet remarks on the size of his paws. I feel his ribs at least once a week to be sure he's not under or over weight. Sometimes he'll be growing "up" (getting taller), sometimes he'll be growing "out" (bulking up a bit). Right now, at 4 months, he is right in line with a GSD weight chart I saw online.


----------



## Willow81

Dogmeat is 11 weeks and weighs 22lbs. He's tall and slim. I thought he was too skinny but apparently he's a good weight.


----------



## RoseW

Mine was 12.5lbs at 12 weeks.


----------



## wolfmonte

RoseW said:


> Mine was 12.5lbs at 12 weeks.


What was his/her weight at 6 months and over?


----------



## Rayyan Mir

My 6 MONTH OLD sable German Shepherd is a measly 35 lb only at about 20-21 inches. I'm nervous too but there seems to be a lot of diversity within the breed in terms of growth, final weight, etc. 
He is a non ped pup of mixed lines but is a pure Shepherd as per the guy that sold him to me. If anyone can give me some insight into this, it would be appreciated. What do you think of Shaggy?


----------



## Kona Steffes

cgrant1212 said:


> I have an 11 week old german shepherd male puppy and he was weighed in yesterday 15.5 pounds. Is this a normal weight? I hear of puppies being around 25-30 pounds at this age and was hoping that he is okay. He is a purebred pup. I posted a pic of him that I took today!


My German Sheppard is 14.3lbs at week 11 - I was worried too


----------



## JunoVonNarnia

Juno was 23 lbs at 14 weeks. 19.2 lbs at 3 months. She would put on about 2 - 3 lbs per week. She's 7 months now and about 55lbs. Her weight gain slowed down at about month 6 I think. Now she does about 1 lb per week or less.
I should say that she was the runt of her litter.


----------



## WNGD

My pup was a monster at all ages
30# at 12 weeks and now 70# at 7 months.
I'll get a more accurate weight at the vets in the next few weeks


----------



## MineAreWorkingline

Most of my pups were smaller at 9 weeks. They put on 2.5#-3.5# a week until they hit 12-13 weeks. After that, they averaged @2#-2.5# per week until 7-9 months. Females tended to weigh 25#-30# at 3 months, males 30#-35#. At 4 months females weighed 35#-40# and males 40#-45#. The pattern repeats itself with the females really slowing down @ 7 months and the males @9-10 months. There was little weight gain beyond those ages.

.


----------



## Amshru

I remember how terribly worried I was with Elva in 2015. So worried that I still have her spreadsheet with weight. It was worse because she was my first GSD in 20 years and I was scared that I'd picked the wrong pup etc. At 19 weeks, she only weighed 33 pounds and wasn't food driven at all. I was so concerned.

Five years on and she weighs a lean 55lbs and is a fit and active dog. Yes, she's the same weight as my puppy, but it doesn't matter. She is healthy and happy and that's what counts.


----------



## Kit Kassel

Willow81 said:


> Dogmeat is 11 weeks and weighs 22lbs. He's tall and slim. I thought he was too skinny but apparently he's a good weight.


So, how big is Dogmeat now? My mister is at nearly the same weight to age... wondering what I might expect.


----------



## WNGD

Msmaria said:


> My dog was the smallest, and last pup because no one wanted him. He's now bigger than his brother height 32 inches and weighed in at 112 pounds yesterday at 20 months. They grow at different rates. You should know more around 5 months.
> 
> now, I want him to weigh less!


Looks like a nice LEAN 112 pounds too, good for you!
My 9 month old pup topped 100 pounds a month ago and he's still all legs and ribs and ears. I kinda hoping he'll stop by 110 but I'm a little doubtful.


----------



## Willow81

Kit Kassel said:


> So, how big is Dogmeat now? My mister is at nearly the same weight to age... wondering what I might expect.


Dogmeat, now 14 months old, weighs 95lbs. He's still tall and lean. I'm trying to prevent him from getting too chubby lol.


----------



## WNGD

Put a picture of Dogmeat up on the 100 pound dog thread. Heaven help us if e's actually over weight lol


----------



## Who Am I

cgrant1212 said:


> I have an 11 week old german shepherd male puppy and he was weighed in yesterday 15.5 pounds. Is this a normal weight? I hear of puppies being around 25-30 pounds at this age and was hoping that he is okay. He is a purebred pup. I posted a pic of him that I took today!



My 11 week female puppy is 22lbs. However my vet says it all depends in parents too. She said feed her large breed puppy food and once in a while ill add puppy wet food in
.


----------



## Silverx1973

cgrant1212 said:


> I have an 11 week old german shepherd male puppy and he was weighed in yesterday 15.5 pounds. Is this a normal weight? I hear of puppies being around 25-30 pounds at this age and was hoping that he is okay. He is a purebred pup. I posted a pic of him that I took today!


My new BGSD is 11 weeks and weighs 16.2 lbs he seems small. Just had stool sample done and he is positive for giardia. He is being treated now . 5 days once a day then a good bath . Then retested after 15 days


----------



## LuvShepherds

This thread is from 2014


----------

